# portage spawning?



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Are the bass on beds at portage?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this deja vue???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. Echo...


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

my partner & i caught three today with bloody tails.

dmk


----------

